# Beautiful Photos of a Mother Swan With Her Babies



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2014)

Here are some beautiful photos of a mother swan and her babies, read more here...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz39iQMLKh9


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh sure,  now that the cob has had his 10 seconds of fun, let Mom do all the upbringing.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2014)

Aaaaww. That's lovely Seabreeze.


----------



## Raven (Aug 8, 2014)

Touching and beautiful SeaBreeze.   
Thank you for a wonderful nature picture and story.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 10, 2014)

How beautiful that is.. thanks I love it .


----------



## Twixie (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to go to Stratford upon Avon most week-ends...when the swans were breeding or had little ones..the males would come out of the water hissing, inflating their bodies..It was a dangerous place to go!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2014)

These are pictures my nephew took of some swans near his home...


----------

